# Emow Mega Kit



## Raslin (26/8/14)

Hi, does anybody have stock of the mega kit and the cost if possible?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/8/14)

Raslin said:


> Hi, does anybody have stock of the mega kit and the cost if possible?


 
SubOhmVapor's stocks should be here tomorrow. We did clearance with the courier today.
Please visit www.subohmvapor.co.za

We'll be carrying Silver and Black and I would highly suggest you place your order. A few have been pre-ordered and I now quite a few are waiting for it to arrive.


----------

